#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Λεξικό Οικοδομικών Όρων

## mred-akias

Ψάχνω  κάποιο βιβλίο που να με διαφωτίσει ώστε να έχω μια κοινή γλώσσα επικοινωνίας με άλλες ειδικότητες σχετικά με την οικοδομή, κάτι που να εξηγεί και με σχήματα αν είναι  δυνατόν, τι είναι τα ζευκτά, οι μηκίδες, οι αντιρίδες, οι τεγίδες, το σενάζι και διάφορα άλλα σχετικά τα οποία όπως καταλαβαίνετε μου ακούγονται σαν αλλόκοσμα πράγματα. 
Ουσιαστικά ψάχνω ένα εργαλείο συνεννόησης.

Αν έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε, θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων γτ προς το παρών δεν βγάζω άκρη.

----------


## mred-akias

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. *Myri* με την Οικοδομική του Neufert (αυτό μου σύστησε φίλη φοιτήτρια αρχιτεκτονικής και του  έριξα μια ματιά) έβγαλα τα μάτια μου και δεν με βόλεψαν τα σχήματα για να μου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες. Θα κοιτάξω τα άλλα όμως. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

*Βαγγέλη* το link που έδωσες είναι μεν χρήσιμο αλλά δεν με καλύπτει αυτήν την στιγμή. Χρειάζομαι σχήματα... Πάντως πήγε στα bookmarks.

*Παναγιώτη* δες τα πμ σου.

----------


## sundance

*ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΗΣ* - Ν. ΚΑΛΟΓΕΡΑΣ, Χ. ΚΙΡΠΟΤΙΝ, Γ. ΜΑΚΡΗΣ, Ι. ΠΑΠΑΪΩΑΝΝΟΥ, ΡΑΥΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ, Μ. ΤΖΙΤΖΑΣ, Π. ΤΟΥΛΙΑΤΟΣ – ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΑ - 1999

----------


## mred-akias

*Ηλιόχορε* σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα. 
Τώρα που θα κάνω μια βόλτα από Αθήνα θα τα ψάξω...

----------


## DirectionLess

Aυτό που λέει ο σαν ντανς είναι καλό, μας το έδιναν σε μάθημα επιλογής του 7ου Δομοστατικών (ειδικά Θέματα Οικοδομικής) με τη Σωτηροπούλου.

Γι' αυτά που ρωτάς πάντως εμρεντάκια, νομίζω ότι πολύ καλό είναι και αυτό του Παπαϊωάννου (οικοδομική) του Α.Π.Θ. και του οποίου τον τίτλο δεν θυμάμαι απ' έξω (το 'χω σπίτι). Ειδικά για τα πρώτα που ρωτάς, που αφορούν σε ξύλινες στέγες.

----------


## mred-akias

*Directionless* όταν και άμα μπορέσεις στείλε μου τίτλο και εκδοτικό οίκο.

Όντως εγώ το μόνο που πρόλαβα να πω ήταν "Στέγη" και μετά άκουσα όλα τα άλλα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vasgi

Υπήρχε κάποιου Τζάρτζανου , όχι αυτού του συντακτικού , που είναι το "Λεξικό των λαικών όρων των χρησιμοποιουμένων στην οικοδομική '
Είναι της δεκαετίας το 70 , θα ψάξω να το βρώ στο γραφείο και θα σας αναφέρω περισσότερα .

----------

